# [News] Gentoo Gründer Robbins wechselt zu Microsoft

## b3cks

Steht zwar schon auf der Gentoo Website und ian! hat auch schon eine Umfrage im OT Bereich eröffnet, aber ich denke man kann eventuell hier auch eine Diskussion führen.

Artikel von Heise.de:

Gründer des Linux-Projekts Gentoo wechselt zu Microsoft

Daniel Robbins, der Gründer und frühere "Chef-Architekt" des Linux-Distributionsprojekts Gentoo, ist zu Microsoft gewechselt: Am 23. Mai bereits trat er eine Stellung bei dem Softwarekonzern und Gott-sei-bei-uns der Open-Source-Szene an. Robbins erklärte dazu jetzt auf den Gentoo-Seiten, er helfe in seiner neuen Aufgabe Microsoft dabei, Open Source und Community-Projekte zu verstehen.

Die Entwickler beschreiben Gentoo als "eine besondere Art von Linux, die automatisch für nahezu jede Applikation oder jeden Einsatz optimiert und angepasst werden kann". Die aktuelle Version 2005.0 der Linux-Distribution erschien Ende März dieses Jahres. Herzstück von Gentoo ist das Software-Distributions-System "Portage", das sich auch um die Paketkompilierung und -installation kümmert sowie das System auf dem aktuellen Stand hält.

Bevor Robbins den Posten bei Microsoft annahm, übertrug er alle Rechte an geistigem Eigentum, die das Gentoo-Projekt betreffen, auf die gemeinnützige Gentoo-Foundation. Dabei geht es nach Angaben des Projekts vor allem um das Copyright an ebuilds und an den Gentoo-Logos, die bald als Warenzeichen eingetragen werden sollen. (jk/c't) 

Quelle: http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/60582

----------

## Anarcho

 :Shocked:  Also dazu habe ich überhaupt kein Meinung. Bin sprachlos.

Aber er wird wohl schon wissen was er macht. Krass.

----------

## chrib

 *Anarcho wrote:*   

>  Also dazu habe ich überhaupt kein Meinung. Bin sprachlos.
> 
> Aber er wird wohl schon wissen was er macht. Krass.

 

So gehts mir irgendwie auch. Ich habe ebenfalls keine richtige Meinung dazu. Immerhin ist Daniel Robbins ja ein erwachsener Mensch und wird wissen was er macht. Und vielleicht kommt ja auch für beide Seiten, also für Microsoft und für die Open-Source-Gemeinde etwas Gutes heraus. Wobei ich mir da allerdings nicht so sicher bin.

----------

## b3cks

 *Anarcho wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Aber er wird wohl schon wissen was er macht.

 

Das seh ich auch so.

Vielleicht hat er wirklich noch das Gute im Sinn und versucht MS ein bisschen zu belehren. Ich bezweifel das das klappt und selbst wenn wird Microsoft nicht an OSS Lösungen und Konzepten fest halten und sie früher oder später wieder aufgeben. OpenSource passt defintitiv nicht in das Futue-Concept von denen. Wie die Welt beherrschen, wenn alles offen ist? Diktatur und Anarchie kann man nicht vereinen. (im übertirebenen Sinne  :Wink: ) Bin gespannt was daraus wird. So wie ich das mitbekommen habe, hat Robbins bei Gentoo eh nicht mehr viel gemacht und es gab auch häufiger Streiterein (siehe die Sache mit ian!).

[Linuxdenken&Lebensmotto] Jedem das Seine. [/Linuxdenken&Lebensmotto]

----------

## mikkk

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Vielleicht hat er wirklich noch das Gute im Sinn und versucht MS ein bisschen zu belehren.
> 
> 

 

Aber MS stellt doch niemand ein, um sich belehren zu lassen!?

Linux wird von denen als definitiv Bedrohung wahrgenommen, und jetzt werden ein paar Leute in die Firma geholt, die helfen sollen, einen mysteriösen Gegner besser zu verstehen.

Aber vielleicht ist Robbins einfach nur naiv. Und bezahlen tuen die sicher auch nicht schlecht...  :Rolling Eyes: 

mikkk

----------

## asimon

 *mikkk wrote:*   

> Aber MS stellt doch niemand ein, um sich belehren zu lassen!?
> 
> 

 

Belehren ist vielleicht der falsche Ausdruck. Ersetzt man es mit "beraten" macht es Sinn. Die beschäftigen sogar einen ganzen Haufen Leute mit beratender Tätigkeit (manche intern, viele extern). Leute für Rechtsexpertisen und -gutachten, Marketingexperten, Marktbeobachter, die Strategiepläne ausarbeiten, Experten bestimmter Technologien, uvam. Einige Entscheidungsträger in der deutschen Politik haben zumindest indirekt sicher auch "Beraterverträge" mit MS.  :Wink: 

Das FOSS auf dem Servermarkt ein Kokurrent für MS geworden ist, ist unbestritten. Ich bin sicher Daniel Robbins ist nicht der erste Experte in Sachen FOSS den Microsoft einstellt, und der letzter wird er vermutlich ebensowenig bleiben.

 *mikkk wrote:*   

> Aber vielleicht ist Robbins einfach nur naiv.

 

Oder ein Mann der einfach nur dringend ein Einkommen braucht? Er hat sicherlich das für ihn beste Angebot wahrgenommen. Offenbar hat weder Red Hat, noch SuSE, noch irgendein anderes Unternehmen ihm einen besseren Job angeboten. Ziel war sicherlich nicht das beste für die FOSS Welt zu tun, sondern Geld zu verdienen.

----------

## ro

"hoffen dass seine Macht stark genug ist müssen wir, sonst er sich zuwendet der dunklen Seide der Macht ... " Yoda speaking.

----------

## Freiburg

Der Mann will halt auch von etwas leben, und bei dem Hintergrund wird er bei M$ sicher nicht schlecht verdienen. Ich schätze 99% der im Forum angemeldeten würden es genauso machen...

----------

## Diskus

 *Freiburg wrote:*   

> Der Mann will halt auch von etwas leben, und bei dem Hintergrund wird er bei M$ sicher nicht schlecht verdienen. Ich schätze 99% der im Forum angemeldeten würden es genauso machen...

 

sehe ich auch so-würde das Gehalt auf jeden Fall nehmen -lohnt sich unter Garantie.

Hat das jetzt wirklich Auswirkungen auf "unser heißgeliebtes" Gentoo-oder nicht??

----------

## ian!

 *Diskus wrote:*   

> Hat das jetzt wirklich Auswirkungen auf "unser heißgeliebtes" Gentoo-oder nicht??

 

Nein. Drobbins ist schon seit längerem nicht mehr aktiv.

----------

## smg

 *ian! wrote:*   

>  *Diskus wrote:*   Hat das jetzt wirklich Auswirkungen auf "unser heißgeliebtes" Gentoo-oder nicht?? 
> 
> Nein. Drobbins ist schon seit längerem nicht mehr aktiv.

 

Zum Glück, sowas hätte ich befürchtet. 

cheers.

----------

## Inte

 *asimon wrote:*   

>  *mikkk wrote:*   Aber vielleicht ist Robbins einfach nur naiv. 
> 
> Oder ein Mann der einfach nur dringend ein Einkommen braucht? Er hat sicherlich das für ihn beste Angebot wahrgenommen.

 

Soweit ich weiß ging es ihm letztes Jahr finanziell auch nicht so gut, da er viel Zeit und Geld in Gentoo investiert hat. Es gab sogar ein Spendenkonto von ihm / für ihn, welches zu heftigen Diskussionen in OTW geführt hat.

Auf jeden Fall bin ich dem Mann dankbar für die Arbeit, welche er geleistet hat und wünsche ihm alles Gute.

----------

## marc

Viel Arbeit wenig Geld. Man investiert viel und wenn man mal anfragt für eine Spende dann wird diskutiert ob das so sein darf.

Man kann nur geben wenn man auch hat. Und wenn man nicht bezahlt wird dann muss man was (gespendet) kriegen.

Ich für meinen Fall wünsche Ihm viel Glück und danke Ihm für seine geleistete Arbeit. Gentoo ist die erste und bis jetzt einzigste Distribution die bei mir schon lange ohne Neuinstallation läuft und die man sehr gut upgraden kann.

Microsoft gehört übrigens zu den beliebtesten Arbeitgebern in der IT-Branche. Gutes Geld, gute Sozialleistungen und gutes Klima.

Das kann man sich nur leisten wenn man auch gut verdient als Firma.

Obwohl ich auch nicht gerade Fan bin von MS.

----------

## aZZe

Als ich das gelesen habe ist mir erstmal die Kinnlade runtergefallen. Ich finde das schon echt Hammer! Stolz was ist das? Und das Argument Microsoft "belehren" ....ich lach mich gleich tot...das ist ja wohl Quatsch. Auch wenn ich Anfngs sehr überrascht war, so undenkbar war es dann doch nicht. Daniel scheint eine sehr große Anziehung auf Geld zu haben. Wie er daran kommt scheint egal zu sein. Sei es im Moment Microsoft oder wie vor ein paar Monaten seine unseriöse Werbekampagne mit den Apple Mini Macs. Im Prinzip kann man sagen es ist jedem selbst überlassen was er macht.........aber nicht wenn man solch ein Projekt hochgezogen hat wie Gentoo. Ich kann für mich nur eins sagen: "Ich trauere diesem Mann nicht nach!" Das ist meine Meinung.

----------

## return13

für Microsoft hat vor und Nachteile, aber ich wills mal so ausdrücken, an seinen Verlust zu Microsoft ist nicht er allein verantwortlich, schließlich ist gentoo ne Community, - ich behaupte das er vielleicht geblieben wär wenn ne bessere Verbindung zur Community bestanden hätte und er überhaupt mehr von der Community unterstütz worden wäre, sowohl im finanziellen als auch im Sozialem sinne... Wenn ich meine Rechnungen mit dem Bezahlen kann was ich gerne tue, und gleichzeitig auch noch ansehen damit gewinne, wieso sollt ich dann zu MS wechseln? Nur ist dem nicht so , sondern eher gegenteilig, und ich hab sogar schon schwierigkeiten meine Rechnungen zu bezahlen, und da kommt plötzlich ein Geld Gigant zu mir und sagt mir das ich weiterhin das machen darf was mir spaß macht und ich dafür dick Knete kassier, kann ich ihn durchaus verstehen... Nicht nur er ist schuld...

Aber alle die ,die sagen das sie das nie tun würden sind Träumer...

Es braucht nur der passenden Situation um jemanden für etwas fügig zu machen...

----------

## Lockheed

Wir kennen wohl alle nicht die genauen Hintergründe... ich würds zwar nie tun (bin auch kein Träumer!), aber es ist jedem das seine! Jedenfalls hat er Pionierarbeit geleistet und eine schöne Distribution geschaffen...

----------

## oma

 *Lockheed wrote:*   

> ... ich würds zwar nie tun (bin auch kein Träumer!), aber es ist jedem das seine! 

  Denk noch mal darüber nach wenn du die 120k im Jahr + den Firmenwagen + die Aktienoptionen in der Tasche hast  :Smile:  Sicherlich wird er dabei eine Mark machen und es sagt ja keiner das man nur in der Community arbeiten kann wenn man arbeitslos ist... Fakt ist der Mann hatte ne gute Idee und wenn einer gute Ideen brauchen kann dann auch sicher Microsoft. Ich gönn ihm die Kohle und hoffe er hat Spaß an der neuen Arbeit.

----------

## spielc

Also ich möchte in diesem zusammenhang mal auf Planet Gentoo  verweisen...

Der Mann hat Familie Leute, wenn man jahrelang für mehr oder weniger nichts arbeitet (ich glaub ehrlich gesagt nicht, dass der viel durch die Spendenaktion usw. verdient hat), irgendwann ist einmal alles gesparte weg und dann MUSS man einfach eine Einkommensquelle suchen! 

Ich persönlich denke mal, dass Microsoft sicher nicht seine erste Wahl gewesen ist, aber wenn es sich auszahlt wird jeder hier auch für Microsoft arbeiten auch wenns im Grunde gegen seine/ihre Prinzipien geht.

Schade, dass der Erfinder dieser großartigen Linux-Distribution aufgehört hat, aber ich wünsche ihm und seiner Familie auf diesem Weg alles Gute für seinen weiteren Lebensweg!

----------

## hoschi

Ich finde das "Gott so bei uns" immer noch am besten  :Surprised: )

Hier mein Beitrag aus einem anderen Forum:

 *Quote:*   

> Zitat von hoschi
> 
>  *Quote:*   Zitat von [NBG]HLord
> 
> [b]traurig:
> ...

 

Er hat Gentoo zur Selbstständigkeit verholfen, Schaden tut er damit Gentoo nicht, Gentoo ist Gentoo.

Beim Vanilla-Kernel würde mich ein Weggang von Linus oder Morton mehr zu schaffen machen, ebenso Stallman bei GNU - diese Projekte definieren sich derzeit, für mich, vorallem auch durch die Personen im Rampenlicht und an der Spitze.

Drobbins ist nicht mehr an der Spitze. Thema gefressen. Ich wünsche im viel Glück, nachvollziehen kann ich das nicht, die genannten Gründe sind für mich Fadenscheinig. Andererseits, mit Gentoo wird er auch nicht so schnell so viel Geld verdienen wie bei Microsoft. Bin ihm auch nicht böse, sondern Dankbar - für die Klasse Distri und das er vorher alles in die trockenen Tücher der Gentoo Foundation gelegt hat.

----------

## smg

Die Illuminaten haben wieder zugeschlagen.

cheers.

----------

## ezfox

 *Stephan - 'ash' wrote:*   

> Die Illuminaten haben wieder zugeschlagen.

 

Verdammt, Du hast recht !

Heise: "Am 23. Mai bereits trat er eine Stellung bei dem Softwarekonzern..."

23.05.2005 -> 23 und 05.2005 -> 5*5-2 = 23 --> 23.23 !!!!   :Shocked: 

----------

## Genone

 *mikkk wrote:*   

> Aber vielleicht ist Robbins einfach nur naiv. Und bezahlen tuen die sicher auch nicht schlecht... 

 

Kann beiden Punkten nur zustimmen. Zumindest auf mich hat er immer einen recht naiven/gutgläubigen Eindruck gemacht (was ja nicht unbedingt was schlechtes sein muss), s.a. die Mac Mini Geschichte. War meines Erachtens auch einer der Gründe warum er zurückgetreten (worden) ist.

----------

## longinus

Microsoft bleibt halt seiner Strategie treu, assimilieren statt Selbst erfinden, und so ganz Falsch ist das wohl auch nicht sieht man den Erfolg den MS damit hat.

Kann den Mann (Robbins) gut verstehen, oder arbeitet Ihr Alle nur für 'Gotteslohn' aus Idealismus?

Es ist schön wenn man eine gute finanzielle Basis hat um die Zeit für freie Projekte opfern zu können, ich wünschte mir aber nicht das ein Entwickler von freier Software wegen seines Engagements sich Selbst und seine Familie nicht mehr ausreichend versorgen kann.

----------

## ian!

 *spielc wrote:*   

> Schade, dass der Erfinder dieser großartigen Linux-Distribution aufgehört hat, aber ich wünsche ihm und seiner Familie auf diesem Weg alles Gute für seinen weiteren Lebensweg!

 

Nur um das noch einmal klar zu stellen: Aufgehört hat er bereits im April 2004.

----------

## aZZe

 *longinus wrote:*   

> Microsoft bleibt halt seiner Strategie treu, assimilieren statt Selbst erfinden, und so ganz Falsch ist das wohl auch nicht sieht man den Erfolg den MS damit hat.
> 
> Kann den Mann (Robbins) gut verstehen, oder arbeitet Ihr Alle nur für 'Gotteslohn' aus Idealismus?
> 
> Es ist schön wenn man eine gute finanzielle Basis hat um die Zeit für freie Projekte opfern zu können, ich wünschte mir aber nicht das ein Entwickler von freier Software wegen seines Engagements sich Selbst und seine Familie nicht mehr ausreichend versorgen kann.

 

Klar wollen wir alle Geld verdienen! Wer will das bitteschön nicht? Ohne Moos nix los das ist ja wohl klar. Aaaaber.....muss das bei so einem Konzern sein und ausgerechnet dieser Konzern?!?!?! Mir kann keiner erzählen, dass eine Person wie Robins bei keiner anderen Firma einen Job bekommen hätte. Ein Mann der ein guter Programmierer ist, super bekannt und berühmt ist und eine eigene Distribution aus dem Boden gestampft hat. Solch einer muss nur anklingeln und er bekommt den Arbeitsvertrag auf nem Silbertablett serviert. Mit Naivität kann ich das nicht begründen.

----------

## chrib

 *aZZe wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Klar wollen wir alle Geld verdienen! Wer will das bitteschön nicht? Ohne Moos nix los das ist ja wohl klar. Aaaaber.....muss das bei so einem Konzern sein und ausgerechnet dieser Konzern?!?!?! Mir kann keiner erzählen, dass eine Person wie Robins bei keiner anderen Firma einen Job bekommen hätte. Ein Mann der ein guter Programmierer ist, super bekannt und berühmt ist und eine eigene Distribution aus dem Boden gestampft hat. Solch einer muss nur anklingeln und er bekommt den Arbeitsvertrag auf nem Silbertablett serviert. Mit Naivität kann ich das nicht begründen.

 

Warum mailst Du ihn nicht einfach mal an und fragst nach, warum er ausgerechnet zu Microsoft gegangen ist. Und bzgl. Arbeitsvertrag und Silbertablett, nur weil man eine (weitere) Linuxdistribution aus der Taufe gehoben hat, das kann ich auch nicht glauben. Und ob er wirklich so super bekannt und berühmt ist? Sicher, er hat einige Artikel u.a. für IBM geschrieben, aber ich befürchte, dass reicht nicht aus um richtig bekannt zu werden. Aber dafür hatte er ja Gentoo...

----------

## Genone

Laut eigener Aussage (in #gentoo-dev) wollte er eigentlich selbstständig Software für Windows entwickeln, ist dabei über ein M$ ISV Buddy Programm gestolpert und im Laufe dessen wurde im dann ein Job angeboten, den er zuerst eigentlich gar nicht annehmen wollte, dann aber bei einem Interview vom positiven Klima bei M$ überzeugt wurde.

Ohne Wertung.

----------

## hoschi

"positives klima"  - ich schmeiß mich weg  :Very Happy: 

----------

## aZZe

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> "positives klima"  - ich schmeiß mich weg 

 

Dito! Ein Kumpel von mir ist jetzt nach Unterschleißheim versetzt worden. Von überhaupt einem "Betriebsklima" kann keine Rede sein. Aber Erfahrungen muss jeder selbst machen. Nur ob es solche sein müssen...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## longinus

Jeder Mensch ist Anders, und in einem großen Konzern wie MS gibt es gewiss auch Bereiche/Arbeitsgruppen mit sehr guten Klima, warum sich nicht mal verändern, ohne neues Umfeld fällt auch oft die persönliche Weiterentwicklung schwieriger.

Es sind doch gerade die Leute (Betonköpfe) die bis zur Selbstverleugnung an einem Job hängen, die gerade in der GPL Scene nicht so sehr beliebt sind.

Außerdem verstehe ich die ganze Agonie gegen MS nicht so ganz, die Firma gibt wenigstens einen kleinen Teil ihrer Gewinne für soziale und kulturelle Zwecke aus, auch soll die Bezahlung dort nicht gerade Schlecht sein (hörensagen), ganz zu schweigen von der Steuermoral bei MS, da könnte sich mancher deutscher Großkonzern eine Scheibe von Abschneiden.

Nichts ist Perfekt, ich kenne auch kleine Firmen die sich aus dem GPL Bereich entwickelt haben und mit den Erfolg jede Verantwortung gegenüber der Community verlohren haben  :Sad: 

Für mich sind es ganz andere Sachen warum ich mich manchmal frage "Quo vadis Gentoo?"

----------

## Bloody_Viking

Da muß ich auch meinen Senf dazugeben..

@longinus

 *Quote:*   

> Außerdem verstehe ich die ganze Agonie gegen MS nicht so ganz, die Firma gibt wenigstens einen kleinen Teil ihrer Gewinne für soziale und kulturelle Zwecke aus, auch soll die Bezahlung dort nicht gerade Schlecht sein (hörensagen), ganz zu schweigen von der Steuermoral bei MS, da könnte sich mancher deutscher Großkonzern eine Scheibe von Abschneiden. 

 

Agonie (griech, "Kampf") ist vielleicht etwas übertrieben da es in der Medizin eher den Todeskampf beschreibt. 

Spenden  sind steuerlich abstzbar und von großem politischem Wert. Abgesehen davon ist das im Vergleich zum Umsatz eher ein Hauch. Außerdem werden die meisten Spenden für Parteien in den USA ausgegeben bevorzugt die wo sie sich mehr von versprechen.

Die Bezahlung ist zwischen schlecht bis sehr gut angesiedelt kommt immer drauf an wie wichtig diese Person für den Konzern ist. (Wie in anderen Unternehmen auch!)

Die Steuermoral von MS, erstens zeig mir ein Konzern in Deutschland der mit relativ wenig Einsatz solche Umsätze hat. Die Steuern sind von Microsoft eher leicht zu bezahlen. Außerdem gibt es in den USA nicht solche Steuerschlupflöcher wie hier in Deutschland.

 *Quote:*   

> Nichts ist Perfekt, ich kenne auch kleine Firmen die sich aus dem GPL Bereich entwickelt haben und mit den Erfolg jede Verantwortung gegenüber der Community verlohren haben 
> 
> 

 

Da muß ich auch leider zustimmen!

Im Endeffekt sollte jeder selbst wissen was er tut ich wünsche Drobbins alles gute.

Gruß

Bloody

----------

